# Bicycle Rifle on craigslist



## lgrinnings

This popped up on my local craigslist. Mighty pricey but still cool to see...

https://boston.craigslist.org/nos/atq/d/very-rare-hamilton-7-22/6543790754.html


----------



## bricycle

interesting...


----------



## hoofhearted

*Interesting thread initiated by CABE 
member >>> filmonger ... Bicycle Rifles.

Please do an inhouse search using
that  title.

One o' these days I will know how to 
post a link ... sorry 'bout this .........

...... patric
*


----------



## bikiba

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/bicycle-rifle.64380/


----------



## stoney

I know a guy who had 2 of them. I can't even get him to give me a price on them. I gave him a price last time I saw him. It wasn't dirt either.


----------



## lgrinnings

This posting piqued my interest so I wanted to see what a reasonable value approximation would be. I found one that sold in 2012 for $410 and one that sold for $975 in 2015. Still well shy of $2500 although the condition of this appears stellar.


----------



## Gordon

I remember seeing these for sale on the back page of comic books when I was a kid. I also saw Mike Wolfe on an episode of Pickers buy one and I don't think he paid a whole lot for it.


----------



## island schwinn

Try riding your bicycle around with one of those nowadays.


----------



## 5760rj

lgrinnings said:


> This popped up on my local craigslist. Mighty pricey but still cool to see...
> 
> https://boston.craigslist.org/nos/atq/d/very-rare-hamilton-7-22/6543790754.html
> 
> View attachment 777740



there is a book on gun values and oddities, at $2500 it's speculation on the seller's part


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Killer design!


----------



## 5760rj

New Mexico Brant said:


> Killer design!



the french had a gun for cyclist called a velo dog 5.5mm pocket revolver it was for shooting dogs that would chase the cyclist as they went down the road , center fire cartridge larger than a 22. cal


----------

